# Poder QSC MX2000 y  QSC 3800



## josesoto (Mar 14, 2008)

Un poder QSC de los mejores : mx2000 y MX1500 , por primera vez.

Del lado de los componentes y díganme que opinan , verdad que es bueno

Son los lugares de los componentes , yo se hay gente que quisiera ensamblar éste poder , también estuve publicando éste mismo en otros temas , pero averiguando bien la potencia del qsc 3800 , es la misma  que 
el  MX2000 , también el diagrama es el mismo , o sea no tengan problemas , bueno ojalá les sirva como para referencia  a toda la gente  amante del audio.


----------



## josesoto (Mar 14, 2008)

es el  diagram del pcb


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2008)

josesoto, gracias por tus aportes. Solo ten en cuenta que puedes adjuntar hasta 5 archivos por mensaje.

Saludos.

P.D. No crees temas similares en otras secciones, recuerda seguir al pie de la letra las políticas del la comunidad, es indispensables para poder participar.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 14, 2008)

hola, me pasarias el pcb en un formato imprimible? con que transformador lo armaste? cuantos watts te tira por canal ?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 15, 2008)

1100 y el transformador es de 16 A en forma de  E- I
Me parece que no se entiende bien pero trataré de mandarles algo mas sencillo , de una sola cara también , quisiera compartir todos mis circuitos 
Ejemplo
Uno Argentino  que luego la empresa se fue a el Brasil , les hablo del amplificador de poder Cygnus 
También Randall , Palmer , Ciclotrón, Pyramide y muchos mas  que no me acuerdo en éste momento , el mejor que me resultó en éste tipo de amplificador fue el Cygnus, muy bueno , 4 alta voces por canal.
Solo tengan paciencia , denme un poco de tiempo para escanearlos  ya que no lo tengo en el computador , en cuanto esté listo se los enviaré.

Quisiera que alguien me de una ayuda con un poder QSC MX3000a , necesito  los drives que manejan los mosfet irf1407 , es un drives positivo y el otro negativo , solo tengo fotos y quisiera que me faciliten si hay alguien que tiene  también el de sistema de protección , es un chip aproximadamente de 10 centímetros x 3 cm , o me  den una referencia , sería ya un progreso a lo que estoy tratando de construir.


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 20, 2008)

hola, 16 amper bastan para los dos canales? cuanto tira el transformador en alterna?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 21, 2008)

Es por cada canal  16 A , Y  en alterna es 40 y40 Y 72y72  en total  seria en baja 80 y en la alta 144 voltios alterno  maneja dos voltages  diferentes,   de ahi su resistencia para los parlante y la potencia, tiene dos bobinas una de la alta y una de la baja  es como si estaria unidos dos amplificadorfiacadores  uno de media potencia y uno de alta potencia.
 es un modelo que ya no se fabrica  en la empresa, por eso el interes que tengo de seguir ensamblando por la duracion , y por que no tiende a quemarse facilmente


----------



## carlos3333 (Mar 24, 2008)

hola josesoto, con esos  voltajes  obtienes  101Vdc y 56Vdc, con los 72 y 40Vca respectivamente..., pero el diagrama que subiste se alimenta con +/-46 y +/-92.     la verdad tengo  mucho ghusto de los amplificador QSc.
     Fijate este amplificador:   http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/4653/hibrido1300wmd0.jpg

     Algunos dicen que si funcina y muy bien,  otros no.    Yo lo  probé con Casi +/-60Vdc y me trabajó...pero ya mande a enbobinar el transformadorr para  hacerlo como debe ser.
     Si  tienes  algunas sugerencia al respecto te lo agradeceria.    Tengo una pequeña duda con respecto a los zener que van a alas bases de los driver.   Creo que hi que invertirlos.

     Otra cosa,  ese  amplificador  cual  es el 3500,  o el 3800, se que no ahi mucha diferencia entre estos ecepto los voltajes.     La potencia es de 1100w?


----------



## josesoto (Mar 24, 2008)

No hay que invertirlo  ningún tener, y es voltaje puedes colocar   baja 70 alta 140 
 Pero ya que no es posible  encontrar unos filtros,  que sean de 120 voltios , yo lo puse en serie  4 filtros de 10.000 x 80   por que si colocas los de 10.000 x100 puedes tener problemas, ya que  los filtro de ahora ya no viene con buena garantía, ni con los valores exactos,  yo ya las hice explotar  varias veces  y no es por el voltaje es  por la calidad  del  filtro  ahora  tu tienes un  qsc 1300  es muy bueno pero  no   tiene voltaje alta ni baja, cuando tu  trabajas con  baja potencia  ahí funciona   los transistores de baja y cuando trabajas con alta potencia,  trabajan los transistores  de alto voltaje  y el tuyo que ensamblaste es  solo un voltaje   y los transistores tiende a calentar mas  
Porque todos están el paralelo, pero son también buenos para los  medios  pero no tanto para  parlantes bajos


----------



## cevv (Abr 23, 2008)

josesoto  por fin una  tienda  done  venden condensadores de 10.000uf por 100v.     Ahi  una  parte  en donde  venden los  condensadores del  Crest 10.001 que son de 10.000uf por 165v y  creo que son marca  phillips  por  el  color pero  son  nastante  caros. el diagrama del  Qsc para  93vcd solo  lleva  8  filtros de 2200uf 100v (4 por lado) crees  que  tenga  problemas  con los de 10.000uf 100v   si  el  voltaje  es de 94 vcd.   En  tu  caso  con 72Vca obtienes 101Vcd  y  si  el  filtro es de 100v.   Desde  luego es cierto  lo que  dices  sobre la calidad  de los  filtros hoy  dia.
      Que  me  recomiendas?


----------



## josesoto (Abr 24, 2008)

Sabes   yo lo hice de esta forma lo puse en serie  los 4 filtros,  mis filtros  son de 1000x 80
Y lo sume  y esto llega a 160 voltios  y los cuatro seria  320 voltios,  ahora si tienes de 1000x100 voltios  en  serie seria 400 voltios,  esto  para garantizar  porque en ana fiesta los hice explotar  dos filtro y los demás estaban por explosionar por esa razón que lo hice de esta forma ahora no tengo problemas con la fuente   y puede soportar voltajes mayores  con un elevador 235v 240v  de entrada  de línea y no pasa nada. Atte. José soto


----------



## cevv (May 12, 2008)

josé  soto,  podrias  conseguirme  con  algun conocido, bien sea  del  foro  o "X" la pcb´ del  poder mx2000  que es el  mismo que  el 3800.    pero  la  pcb´ debe  ser  para  paqueta  de una  cara,  ya  que  el  metodo  que  uso  es  el  transfer-termico (la  plancha),  y  la  verdad  no  se  como  hacerla  de  dos   caras.
      Nunca   he  usado  ni  he  visto  como  se  hace  la  pcb´  con el  metodo  de serigrafiá que  es el que tu  utlizas verdad?


----------



## josesoto (Jul 5, 2008)

Disculpa por no responder a tiempo, la verdad que no tengo uno que sea fácil de armar o uno que alguien lo haya ensamblado en una sola cara, lo intentaré  mientras te mando una foto para  que tengas una idea cómo es con mas filtro y 40 transistores y la forma de armarlo.    

Imágenes :
- Dos de la parte de atrás
- Una de la vista de frente de la placa.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 8, 2008)

muy bueno tu diseño pero debes tener cuidado con el condensador c7 de la 1300.este debe ser de250 voltios o mas,sino vas a matar tu amp.si quieres puedes ver todas las modificaciones que ha tenido este circuito y lo veras


----------



## panfi (Jul 12, 2008)

Amigo jose soto, seria fantastico si subieras al foro los dibujos de las placas en formato imprimible y de esa forma poderlos serigrafiar y se puedan quemar.
Yo uso es sistema de hacer impresos y no tendria problema con hacerlo de doble cara. lo digo por si alguien quiere armar este amplificador de 2000 por m i parte estoy abocado al de 1300. liuego hare llegar al foro mis experiencias.


----------



## thecharle (Jul 30, 2008)

hola jose soto una pregunta con que transistor puedo reeemplazar el siguiente 
SJ1848 y sj1847

ummmmm otra pregunta y los transistores de salida o la etapa de potencia puedo 
reeemplazar con 2sc5200 y su complemento 
de antemano agradesco tu ayuda

saludos


----------



## josesoto (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola amigo,  sabes usar el  ecg 37 y 36   para los drives  que es 1847 y 1848 que manda a los transistores y para  el 15030 y su complementario es D 2012 y B941 su ecg es 55 y 54   y si, puedes remplazar el  transistor con el 5200 y 1943   te mando una foto  para que veas  los transistores   qye no son pequeños sonmediaños te hablo del ecg 37 y36 si tienes  alguna  duda  solo dilo  y tratare de ayudarte  en o que se pueda Saludos José Luis Soto A .


----------



## thecharle (Ago 3, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda voy a ensamblar lo  y ago llagar mi experiencia 


saludos


----------



## oZon (Ago 26, 2008)

estube revisando este post y me parecio muy interesante

josesoto como subiste fotos se ve que fueron hechos en freehand podrias subirlo en el propio programa freehand para poderlo imprimir directamente

gracias desde ya...........
oZon


----------



## josesoto (Sep 5, 2008)

yo estoy en la paz y te puedo falcilitiar la placa  7-.9,6-5.0,9-2-0


----------



## oZon (Sep 12, 2008)

Disculpa por no responder rapidamente, estube ocupado estos dias  

Nose si sigues en La Paz estas en viva no?

Saludos

oZon


----------



## josesoto (Sep 14, 2008)

Si , sigo en La Paz y estoy en viva cualquier novedad me lo haces saber , saludos
.
Alguien lo ha terminado el poder qsc mx2000 o diseñado el circuito ?, yo   lo quiero de una sola cara  porque realmente es estable  y rinde muy bien  y quisiera el diseño mas pequeño para  ensamblar mas rápido ya que con doble cobres es muy dificil siempre ,  uno tiene que estar revisando  para que esté soldado de ambas partes.


----------



## alcidesruben (May 26, 2010)

josé soto, podrias conseguirme  la pcb´ del poder mx2000, la pcb´ debe ser para plaqueta de una cara, ya que el metodo que uso es el transfer-termico (la plancha), y la verdad no se como hacerla de dos caras.
Nunca he usado ni he visto como se hace la pcb´ con el metodo de serigrafiá que es el que tu utlizas verdad


----------



## Arthas (Jul 21, 2010)

que mas amigo jose tienes el pcb de la qsc mx 2000 
gracias y saludes


----------



## aovalencia (Dic 21, 2010)

estimado jose soto hasta ahora no he armado un amplificador de este tamaño me encantaria que nos pasaras el pcb en freehand como lo tenes


----------



## tinez (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola amigo me puedes facilitar la pcb de QSC2000MX?


----------



## orsaba (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola amigos foreros estoy en camino de construccion de este amplificador QSC MX2000, para hacer el pcb me tome como referencia la del QSC 1700 haciendo algunas modificaciones y agregados,lo que me preocupa es saber las partes mas criticas del amplificador, la pregunta es para todos los foreros que la construyeron.                                                                                                      gracias.


----------



## josesoto (Mar 17, 2014)

Para todos los que siguieron  éste foro les presentaré en formato imprimible todo lo del qsc 3800 , estoy recopilando la información para su armado.

Les mando todo lo necesario para construir un amplificador de alta potencia y calidad , costó mucho tiempo en terminarlo y si quieren en el formato original que es en macromedia pueden solicitarlo.

Imagen de la otra cara del pcb, cualquier inquietud háganlo saber. Y una foto del amplificador ya terminado. Y  tengan  una idea cómo ensamblarlo en su caja.

Atte jose soto


----------



## kin_sc (May 16, 2021)

Buenas tardes, tengo una consulta, tengo un ampli*ficador* Qsc mx2000a y se ha roto el switch donde cambio los modos de : Stereo, mono o bridge, alguie*n* me puede ayudar dónde puedo conseguir ese repuesto? O como lo puedo buscar? Adjunt*é* una foto.


----------



## sebsjata (May 16, 2021)

es un interruptor deslizante, en cualquier tienda de electrónica lo consigues.


----------



## kin_sc (May 16, 2021)

Hola y gracias por responder, la verdad no conozco nada de electrónica, busco en páginas como “interruptor deslizante”, me salen varios modelos y tamaños, ¿no habrá un código o algo así como buscarlo?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2021)

kin_sc dijo:


> la verdad no conozco nada de electrónica


Entonces hacete un favor vos mismo y llevalo a reparar por alguien que sepa del tema.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2021)

kin_sc dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder, la verdad no conozco nada de electrónica, busco en páginas como “interruptor deslizante”, me salen varios modelos y tamaños, ¿no habrá un código o algo así como buscarlo?.


¿ Estas comprendiendo que que el intento de reparación por manos poco-expertas puede llevar al equipo a un daño mayor que ya tiene ?


----------

